# Wet Spaniel



## dancook (May 12, 2014)

My friend had been asking for some shots of her dog for a while, after seeing some of her own she put up on Facebook - I felt it was time I offered to help 



FQ2A9993 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A9547 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A9435 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A9764 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A9855 by dancook1982, on Flickr



FQ2A9947 by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## brett b (May 12, 2014)

Very nice! I'm sure your help was much appreciated.
You really captured the character of that dog. I can feel his/her spirit in your images! Nice work!
What body & lenses did you use?


----------



## dancook (May 12, 2014)

brett b said:


> Very nice! I'm sure your help was much appreciated.
> You really captured the character of that dog. I can feel his/her spirit in your images! Nice work!
> What body & lenses did you use?



Thank you!

5dm3 and 200mm f2


----------



## scottkinfw (May 12, 2014)

You nailed it.
Great work.

sek


----------



## sunseeker (May 12, 2014)

Great shots Dan, particularly the last one shown here (FQ2A9947). It seems really flying! You caught the action.
Looking through your gallery in Flickr, it's fun to see a lady which hairwise really looks like the dog (FQ2A0475)! 
5D3+200mm f/2+talent = great results!


----------



## dancook (May 12, 2014)

sunseeker said:


> Great shots Dan, particularly the last one shown here (FQ2A9947). It seems really flying! You caught the action.
> Looking through your gallery in Flickr, it's fun to see a lady which hairwise really looks like the dog (FQ2A0475)!
> 5D3+200mm f/2+talent = great results!





scottkinfw said:


> You nailed it.
> Great work.
> 
> sek



Cheers guys, I look forward to trying out some proper portraits outside with this beauty


----------



## Maximilian (May 13, 2014)

dancook said:


> My friend had been asking for some shots of her dog for a while, after seeing some of her own she put up on Facebook - I felt it was time I offered to help


Hi Dan! 

Again really nice work, I think, she will be pleased with your help 

Some c+c, if you like to read it:
My fav is FQ2A9855, because i like the colour, the oof highlights, and most of all the diagonal line of the path.
Maybe you could even improve it by cutting of a little of the left part to get the dog a bit more decentered and the strenghen the diagonal line and the running action a bit more. 
Just a bit to also reduce the in-focus grass which is leading the view to the left. 

Also really wonderful is FQ2A9764: 
Fur and water spraying - always great. And I believe it really improved putting it to b+w.


----------



## dancook (May 13, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> dancook said:
> 
> 
> > My friend had been asking for some shots of her dog for a while, after seeing some of her own she put up on Facebook - I felt it was time I offered to help
> ...



Thanks for the suggestion, I appreciate any CC



Dudley - Cropped by dancook1982, on Flickr


----------



## Maximilian (May 13, 2014)

dancook said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, I appreciate any CC


Yes! That's it. (Dudley - Cropped)
I hope, you see it in a similar way a I do and I could give you some good advice.


----------



## dancook (May 13, 2014)

Maximilian said:


> dancook said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the suggestion, I appreciate any CC
> ...



Yup, it's an improvement - i like it. Thanks


----------



## brett b (May 13, 2014)

dancook said:


> brett b said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice! I'm sure your help was much appreciated.
> ...



It would make no business sense for me to purchase that lens, but I've wanted it for a long time. I'll have to find a way!
Again...great shots!


----------



## Jeffbridge (May 16, 2014)

Beautiful photography and clicks.


----------



## dancook (May 16, 2014)

Jeffbridge said:


> Beautiful photography and clicks.



thank you


----------

